# Anxiously waiting!!!!



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got 2 does at the end of October and was told they were both bred, but given no idea of when or when they might be due. I'm a first time goat owner so I had no idea what to expect! My first doe have birth on the 3rd, but I wasn't there and the baby didn't make it. I've been watching my other doe like a hawk because I'm sure she's got to be close!! I don't know what signs I'm looking for really, I took a couple pictures... Any ideas?
Here's the pooch pic. I feel like it's gotten bigger, looks swollen almost?







Here's a picture of her from the top. Looks funny because I am holding on to her sweater, her head is in my lap. Lol She was as big as a house but now I can really see her hip bones... I'll try to get a better pic of her tomorrow in the daylight without her sweater on. 







Last, but not least, here is a pic of Esther where you can see her face lol Any ideas what breed she might be? I believe my other goat Ruth is a pure Saanen, but I have NO idea what Esther is!! 







I'm so excited!! I'm ready for some babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## jessieturner (Jan 1, 2014)

Does she have a lot of milk in her utters? I cant see one in the first picture.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's just starting to come in, I can cup it in my hand at this point. My other doe didn't hardly have an udder when she kidded either... They're both first timers.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I am in the same position as you! I got my doe the same time you did and the owner said she might be bred. Her udder is the same size as your doe. It's not huge but definitely not flush to her stomach. I shaved my doe's udder so I can see it grow.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

And as for the breed I don't really know for sure. She looks like my kinder.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't think I could shave Esther's udder. She absolutely HATES when I touch her belly or her back end. She bucks and kicks and throws a fit if I'm not careful! I'm mainly trying to watch for any kind of discharge. I figure since my other girl kidded already, Esther can't be too far behind! And I just know that as soon as I stop hovering over her she'll do it! Lol It's too cold, I have to make sure I'm there when it happens!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

That's the way my doe is! I kept trying to shave her and she just wouldn't let me and one day she was is a good mood and just stood there long enough to get it done! I'm hoping my doe goes soon it kills me to wait!


----------



## jessieturner (Jan 1, 2014)

maybe take a picture of it and then youll have something to compare it to in the next few days. have you tried feeling for her ligaments? I am in the same boat. I have a nanny ready to pop and still no kids ive been eyeing her for four days already!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you feel a pouch now, she may have a 1 to 1 1/2 months to go. But of course, they can fill overnight too. 
Not having a due date is tough, just keep an eye on them.

Esther doesn't really have the preggo look to her, but it is hard to tell.
She looks like she is hunching and either cold or is getting ill. Is she eating acting OK?
How are her gums, lower eyelid membrane coloring? Pale pink, white, or dark pink?
You may want to get a temp on her in case.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Esther is healthy. It was -5 out with ridiculous cold winds when I took this pic, plus I had just made her mad by touching her belly. Lol I wish I had taken a pic of Ruth right before she kidded... We didn't even think she was pregnant because she wasn't showing at all. It was weird. Esther's udder feels just a little bigger every day, I will keep watching it and see if she'll let me take a pic lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is OK, just checking. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here are some pictures from yesterday.. I got to thinking about it, I got her at the end of October, I guess she could be due any time up to March?
I'm pretty sure I felt a baby move last night! I put my hand in between her leg and belly on her right side and kind of bounced her belly a little. Something hit my hand twice! And it didn't feel like digestion movement, it felt like a hit! I got so excited!!!! Lol 





















Her back end is usually a perfect slope and it looks like her tail is up a little higher now. Looks kinda weird! Lol







Love those big ears!


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've seen people on here talking about giving their goats warm molasses water... Why do they do that? Is it like a treat or something for the goat? I bought some molasses today, how should I mix it up? Thanks!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I know rubbing molasses under the toughest of kids perks them up but I mix in apple cider with my water to get a good coat and it prevent kidney troubles 


Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Molasses water is good for energy in babies and Adults and helps with toxemia/milk fever ect.
Warm molasses water in winter, is soothing to a Doe, that needs fluids. 

As mentioned, kids that are learning the bottle ect, putting some on the nipple, helps stimulate the kid to want to nurse.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

I gave both my does about a gallon of warm water yesterday mixed with a couple tablespoons of molasses. They seemed to love it! I read that the babies inside will squirm like crazy if you give mamma that mixture, and it was true. I can now feel the baby/babies every time I go feeling for them, if I'm patient enough! I love it! These 2 goats are my pets and I would love to spoil them any way I can lol Any suggestions on good treats that they love? I've been giving them fruits and veggies I have around the house like celery, carrots and apples. Is that ok? What else I can I give them without worrying about tainting the taste of the milk I get from Ruth and hurting Esther's baby?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear. 

I don't know what can be fed to a dairy goat without ruining the taste of her milk. 
I am into meat goats and I really don't want to steer you wrong.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a couple pics from today. Her pooch is sticking out WAY far! And her udder is coming in big time, but I didn't get a pic of that. It's probably triple the size it was a couple days ago! Woohoo for getting closer!


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Watching her lay down was kind of funny. She would stretch out, reach her head way far back and thump her tail on the ground. Lol This is the first really nice day we've had in quite a while, I think she was feeling good!


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a pooch pic from today. It's starting to look kinda deflated. Lol Her udder is coming in nicely, it's not much smaller than my other doe that I milk. Her ligs seem to be going soft then firming up frequently, and I've noticed that baby/babies aren't wiggling around quite so much! The waiting game is killing me, hurry up with it Mamma!! Lol


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Went to feed my girls tonight and Esther ate just fine, but I noticed she was acting a bit off after she was done. I always rub her down and feel the babies and her udder, but when I was rubbing her tonight she started grunting a lot. Not normal for her. She was also grinding her teeth and I've never seen her do that before. Her udder isn't really big (she's a first timer) but it felt kinda tight. Her ligs are very soft feeling, but I've felt them come and go a lot the last week or so. Should I start keeping a closer eye on her?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, grinding teeth is a sign of pain....


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Man! So many false alarms! She looked like she was having contractions last night. Her back end kept stretching out and she would straighten her tail while it was happening. Still no babies! This morning now she keeps rubbing her sides along the fence and stretching some. She's gonna stay pregnant forever I think lol


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a pooch pic from today. I've noticed she doesn't get a whole lot of exercise so I've been putting a leash on her and taking her for walks lol Well today she absolutely did not want to walk and normally she seems to enjoy our outings. Anyways, here's today's update!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing yet?


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not yet! I keep checking!


----------

